# What does everybody do for a living?



## Rex

After 12 yrs in law enforcement I got burned out and decided to deal with my own problems for awhile instead of everyone else's. Besides our pack goat supply business I am a full time videographer and video editor for a nationally aired hunting program called the Explorer's Big Game Journal. Of course I do tons of other stuff as well but those take the majority of my time.


----------



## nrspence

Well i spent a few years in the army and a few tours in Iraq. Now im a wildland firefighter six months a year and a student the other part of the year. Im aspiring towards a bachelors in criminal justice with a minor in agriculture and outboor recreation.
Nate


----------



## Mike

Been in law enforcement 29 years in various ranks and specialties, most dealing with serious social encounters. Now working for the State as a Police Chief on a University of Wisconsin campus. Hope to retire in 2009...

I've discovered that I like my goats, German Shepherds and cats better then most people. They are less trouble, more predictable, more caring and generally more valuable to society


----------



## tiger408

Currently with Michigan Dept of Natural Resources on an in-field seasonal contract. Previously did road construction, commercial roofing, and also a licensed A&P mechanic. And so far have completed two years of college majoring in wildlife biology.... but for the most part just enjoy spending time outdoors with my critters


----------



## sweetgoatmama

*Re: Hobbies*

Aside from playing with goats, writing about goats, videoing goats, breeding goats, and eat, sleep breathing goats, I also teach dressage which is an extremely complicated system of horse training. (If you've seen horses at the olympics that weren't jumping over things, they were doing dressage. This is what pays the bills.) I've trained national champions down to 4-H level champions.
I'm also an accomplished potter who gave it up about 30 years ago when I moved to Portland from Seattle where I had a studio and took it up again about a year ago, only mostly sculpting now. I'm about to have my first gallery show piece exhibited next month. It will not be a goat.


----------



## bernieh

I'm not over the hill but have a great view from where I'm at. Been retired for 13 years after working for 30 years as a sales rep for a national company.
I purchased 2 little goats [half Alpine @ half Boer] two years ago. Having a great time hiking with them but haven't put any weight on them yet. We have 2 hikes planned for this summer of several days each.
I live in Hope,ME. and wonder if there are any other goat packers in New England?

Bernie


----------



## Hasligrove

I'm a Radiologic Technologist...I take Xrays and CT scans....came in handy one day when I thought one of my goats swallowed a screw....but he didn't thank goodness.

Just don't tell my boss!


----------



## Rex

Hey Rachel those were cool! I'd have liked to see one showing the goats brain to see if they really have one.


----------



## Hasligrove

I've been thinking about sneaking my 2yr old horned boy in to get a head shot with the horns before they go to their new home in May. I will have to get on that. Now if only I could get them to lay down and hold still so I could get a Cat scan...(goat scan) now that would be sooo cool. I should have been a research vet or something.


----------



## kentd71

I teach year-round at a correctional facility for kids and have done so for 13 years. So much for the plan to have my summers off.
Involved in our county search and rescue since 1999. I call it my forced recreation as we have had as many as 50 rescues in 1 year.


----------



## steve morgan

Long ago worked on a 36' salmon fishing boat, then went to roofing, janator, tree planter, pulled green chain in 2 different mills,general laboror out of the labor hall, in 1974 went to work on the pilot boat here in Port Angeles WA. taking ship pilots out to large commercial ships. 2 years to go. steve


----------



## swbuckmaster

I am a Geophysical surveyor. Started out surveying and ended up where I am now. I work for the only company that does what we do in the world. So naturally I do a lot of traveling. This year I have been to Peru. I am in England right now and in about three weeks I will be in Sri Lanka.

I mostly map leaks in dams, steam injection in oil fields, hot water for geothermal power plants, and leaks in tailing ponds for big mines.

I would love to have a job being a videographer! Are you hiring REX?


----------



## Rex

swbuckmaster said:


> I would love to have a job being a videographer! Are you hiring REX?


Jeeeesh, I was just thinking I'd like to have your job. 

:idea: Maybe we can work out a career swap.


----------



## tgallaty

I manage a warehouse/distribution center for a regional chain of travel center/gift shops. Been with them since 1998. Before that, I managed a pizza restaurant in California for about 8 years.

Tim


----------



## Sbell

In comercial construction, I been doing it for 19 years and a superintendent for 7 years.


----------



## ShuteyePackgoats

I teach school and my wife works for the post office. Summers will make it difficult for you to find me (unless you're in the moutains in some state). I too take wildlife videos like mad, I just don't get paid for it,... yet. I do have quite a collection now however Rex. I have been shooting all High Def for the last three years with oustanding quality and sound. Enjoy being in the wilderness! Rodney


----------



## Herb

I've been managing two grocery stores in rural Nebraska since 1991. Four years ago I took the leap and now own the two stores. My days are spent helping our customers and dealing with the many other details of the business.


----------



## sanhestar

swbuckmaster said:


> I am in England right now and in about three weeks I will be in Sri Lanka.


Have you contacted the British Harness Goat Society while you're in England? From what I experienced during phone calls and email conversations there are many devoted, kind people and goat lovers among them.


----------



## goingnutsmom

Wow, you all make me feel bad, LOL! Nothing so glamerous here. I am a homemaker. Before that I was the manager of a pet shop for 10 years. Quit when I had my first baby. That was 15 years ago. Now 3 kids later, I am trying to find work again and finding it very hard to do. I am finding out I am to old for most jobs and not old enough to be a walmart greeter :lol: Oh well, I get to stay home with my goaties, oldest daughter that is being home schooled (the other two go to school) and have lots of fun. It enables me to have weekends off to go hiking and packing when ever I feel like it!

Debbie L.
www.freewebs.com/hillbillyfarm
www.freewebs.com/shastapackgoats


----------



## woodpeckerhollow

Well, I am a jill of many trades, done lots of different things, nowadays I am a seasonal tax preparer, stay at home mom and wife. I've worked or volunteered in EMS/law enforcement/SAR for about 14 years, am focusing more on my son and critters now, and working just enough to pay the bills and go from there. Life is good


----------



## MUni Rider

Lots of law enforcement types on here.... and now one more.

6-1/2 years Law enforcement experience here, and counting. 15 more till I retire!  The last 5 years have been federal service, so my 9 years of active duty army will count toward the retirement as well, a nice bonus.


----------



## sweetgoatmama

Welcome to all the new people. MUni rider, I'd really like to see you ocmbine crime fighting and unicycling. The criminals couldn't run, they would be falling down laughing.!


----------



## schmelzloretta

I work for our school district here in Fallon, NV, as a Special education teachers Assistant.The ages of the students range from 5 years old to 13 years old. Manny have both mental and physical disabilities. Loretta


----------



## sanhestar

Hi Loretta,

are you from Germany? Your surname certainly is


----------



## schmelzloretta

sanhestar said:


> Hi Loretta,
> 
> are you from Germany? Your surname certainly is


 Hi Sabine, My husbands great grandfather was from Germany.We are not sure of the exact area.( somthing for us to look in to)
Loretta


----------



## Stephen

Hello everyone, I am a Drywall Finisher for 16 yrs with attempts to leave the trade, however wind up going back to it. have learned the Italian plasters trade which I would love to do in the future when things pick up again. But drywall finishing pays the bills.
Got the idea for goat packing as my oldest daughter recovers from brain cancer, she loves the outdoors, but hard to pack anywhere alot of work for her, so found out about goats, and now we have 2 semi trained we are using, and 4 young kids we found to learn to train them at the start. So will be coming here alot in the future as we learn to train pack goats. 
Goal is to get away this summer for a long weekend with the goats and my human kids.
Someday I think it would be fun to turn this into a pack outfit for showing others the local mountains here in central utah area. 

But until then I shall continue to build homes for folks.

Stephen Huls


----------



## idahonancy

The only crime I fight is cancer. Oncology nursing has been my passion for years. My health assessment skills needed a little realignment for the goats. The goat first aid kit is now as good as the people first aid kit. Fortunately my 3 ober boys are healthy but we are ready with field guide in hand. 
IdahoNancy Oberpacker


----------



## utmedic

I have been a paramedic for 19 years and an RN for 4 years. I enjoy both but I will always be a medic first. I love the job. It never gets old although there is some burnout on occasion.

I was given a couple of goats several years ago and happened to hear about pack goats. Since I have packed with horses for years it caught my interest right away. Lots of trial and error but I think I am getting the hang of it.....now if I can just make it to a camp out or a rendy and meet some of the wonderful people I have met online over the years!


----------



## Girl Scout Packrat

I am a Chaplain for the Texas Dept. of Criminal Justice. For 19 years I have served as a pastoral counselor for thousands of red hot blooded, incarcerated american male felons and correctional staff.

Additionally, I am the Area 10, Tannybo Service Unit Manager for the San Jacinto Girl Scout Council, the largest Girl Scout Council in the U.S. I have been a Girl Scout, and Leader, for 35 years and recently received a National Award for my volunteer service to this organization as Leader, Administrator, Camp Coordinator and Reserve Ranger for our Camps. I am an American Red Cross Fundamentals of Canoing & Kayaking Instructor and am a Certified Backpacking Orientation and Trainer as well.

I enjoy goat packing with Junior, Cadette, Senior and Amabassador Girl Scouts.

I am called "mommy" by six children ranging from 5-20 and live on a small hobby farm in East Texas with 2 horses (paints), 5 goats, hens, 5 dogs and 1 cat.

Linda
Huntsivlle, Texas


----------



## imported_cindy

I am a stay at home mom with a 10 yr old daughter and I have a pet sitting business-which is very SLOW right now due to the economy and a few other sitters here where I live. I hope it picks up soon. :?


----------



## Goat Vader

I am a card carrying journeyman sheet metal worker, but currently retired due to an on the job injury. I worked in that trade for 20 years, until I was working with an apprentice on top of a sulphur dioxide storage tank at the Weyerhauser Pulp Mill in Cosmopolis, and they released 10,000 cubic feet of SO2 gas from below us. It tore us up pretty good, and we both ended up with permanent lung damage. I tried staying on in my trade, and actually made it over 2 years, but the wife, and doctors convinced me to finally hang up my hard hat. I just couldn't be around that work environment any longer with RADS disease. I then went back to South Sound Community College to take the pre-requisites for Radiological Technician. I finished that, and applied to the Tacoma Commuity College's Radiological program. I was accepted there in 2004, and was really enjoying the program until after working at Capital Medical Center as part of my clinical studies, I discovered the hospital isn't the cleanest environment for my lungs either. I really enjoyed working with the patients, and the technical aspect of it. I'm retired now.
The reason I bought pack goats is to be able to take my 10 year old boy hiking like I used to do. He's really taken an interest in them, and is looking forward to working with them also.


----------



## makeitdofarm

I am amazed at what everyone does for a living. I am a lowly bookkeeper. I have been doing bookkeeping since 1984. Unfortunately the company, I am currently working for is about to go bankrupt (not my fault, honest), and I am wondering what I want to do with the rest of my life. I more than likely will find another bookkeeping job, but I sure would love to work with animals or outside instead of staring at a computer screen all day.


----------



## oxnam

I am an administrator of a nursing home in northern Idaho. On the side, I do web sites and am working on putting out an archery instructional DVD for wingshooting with a bow. The latter activities are fun, but don't pay nearly as well (yet)


----------



## imported_Kevin

My career is education. I spent a year teaching in Idaho and and fourteen teaching in Colorado. The past four years I've been the Superintendent of a rural public school.


----------



## Rex

Kevin said:


> My career is education. I spent a year teaching in Idaho and and fourteen teaching in Colorado. The past four years I've been the Superintendent of a rural public school.


OK everybody, watch your spelling! 

Welcome to the forum Kevin and to the other new members as well.


----------



## eastcoastpacker

I was a paralegal for the past 11 years ~ left the insane legal world for a little calmer and simpler life. Now, I'm a cashier at a grocery store and love it. No more stress! Our family moved from a semi-big city to the country, downsized, got some land, and got out of debt. This is my first time with goats ~ I'm a little zealous, so I just bought a small herd of goats (1 buck, 3 does, 2 were pregnant). Did not know a thing about goats! Thank goodness, I knew how to research ~ books and internet saved me! I have found my calling. It took me 46 years to finally find out what I want to be when I grow up ~ a goat owner! YEH!!! I have just started training my 3 1/2 month wether to be a packer one day. I purchased the book, The Pack Goat, read it twice. Our family has always hiked and camped, so we bring him along like a puppy. I have loved milking my does and delivering baby kids! I can't imagine life ever without them.  

It's great meeting you guys ~
Vee


----------



## Sophie

I'm a teacher.


----------



## gsbswf

I am a Wildlife Biologist for a small private consulting firm. We mostly work on sage-grouse research. We also handle wildlife clearance surveys for industry (natural gas drilling). Also wetland delineations and a good amount of GIS mapping. Pygmy rabbit surveys are my favorite, especially when they are on horseback. Nothing like getting paid to ride the range.


----------



## SarahJean

makeitdofarm said:


> I am amazed at what everyone does for a living. I am a lowly bookkeeper. I have been doing bookkeeping since 1984. Unfortunately the company, I am currently working for is about to go bankrupt (not my fault, honest), and I am wondering what I want to do with the rest of my life. I more than likely will find another bookkeeping job, but I sure would love to work with animals or outside instead of staring at a computer screen all day.


aw don't feel bad... my job is school.. which is currently at a local community college. I also raise and show lamanchas boers and nigerian dwarfs for milk meat and show. and.. i show a breed of rabbit called tans. they look like dobermans.. very flashy.. i win alot too.

but.. that surmounts my life.. animals... and school


----------



## Backcountry

I work full time for Ems/Rescue and hazmat trying to go full time in vegas for Fire/Medic. I also own an outfitter business.


----------



## Rod Meyer

Backcountry said:


> I work full time for Ems/Rescue and hazmat trying to go full time in vegas for Fire/Medic. I also own an outfitter business.


Outfitters business, Sweet! what do you outfit and where?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

i am currently without a job...
anyone looking for a farm-hand?! :roll: 
my dream is to have a self-sufficient farm!  
and my other dream is to live off the land nomadically sort of like "my side of the mountain" "brian's return" etc.


----------



## salmonfisher77

I am a General Conractor in Portland Oregon.


----------



## Nanno

I never saw this thread before. I guess I'll chime in.

My husband, Phil, is an independent computer game developer. Among other things, he is the creator of the award-winning iPhone game, Galcon, which was the first multi-player strategy game for the iPhone. He beat the big developers to market on that one, and I'm sure proud of him for it. Cuzco has gotten a good bit of fame and prominence in Phil's games, on his website, and even at a few game dev conferences. Phil named a computer bot (the computer-generated enemy in the single-player version of the game) "Cuzco" early on in the creation of Galcon. Cuzco also has a picture on the front page of Phil's website: www.galcon.com . And Cuzco has been depicted on several different posters and presentations at the conferences Phil has attended. So now Phil is known in the gaming world as that crazy developer with the pet goat.

I teach riding lessons on the side, but my main job is helping Phil manage his business and gaming community, handle complaints, ban trouble-makers, test new games and updates, and give ideas. But most importantly, I am in charge of the goat management department at Hassey Enterprises. I get to feed, water, groom, clean up after, train, and otherwise care for our lovely mascot. Phil just feeds him treats and takes him for walks.


----------



## ryorkies

Rick and I are carpet installers since 1993.
Work has been so slow...... depressingly slow.
If not for the goats I woud go insane. LOL

So we found the cool tool (Snow Razor)
And are trying to start a winter time business
selling them. To help make ends meet.
It is not a Rake! Matter a fact the product
reduces damage to your roof that Shoveling,
rakeing, and snow (ice dams) cause.

So even if you are hiring someone to clear your
roof. Make sure they are using a Snow razor not
a shovel.

See the manufacture videos:

http://www.youtube.com/user/minnsnowta


----------



## feederseaters

bernieh said:


> I live in Hope,ME. and wonder if there are any other goat packers in New England?
> Bernie


I work in an accounting firm during the week (YUCK. I do the work, and the people with more initials after their name sign off on my work and proceed to get the big paychecks).

I also do herd management on the weekends. My clients are mainly goat, sheep, swine and cattle folk. This is what I went to school for and hopefully, by next year, it will be my main source of income. Who wouldn't want to trim hooves for a living???

Oh and Bernie......I would love to go hiking with you. Like Carolyn (sweetgoatmama) says: "have goat will travel". I live in NH and do ALOT of hiking with the boys. Up to a winter hike???


----------



## ali pearson

What a fun topic, kind of like being at a masquerade party where we now take our goat packer costumes off and see who's there- or maybe it's the other way around, we put on our "what I am when I'm not goatpacking" masks!
As you could probably tell by that statement, I'm an artist. I do commission murals and paintings for natural history museums and visitors centers. If you've been to the Yosemite visitor's center in the valley in the past 2 years you saw my work. Or King's Canyon Grant's grove visitor's center- Big murals showing what's there, kind of like a giant field guide. I love being in nature, studying the plants, rocks, and animals, and sharing that with people. If you're interested, here is my website. (I don't know how to make it turn blue)
<alumniexhibits.com>


----------



## ryorkies

ali pearson said:


> If you're interested, here is my website. (I don't know how to make it turn blue)
> http://www.alumniexhibits.com


----------



## ali pearson

Thanks Radena- I am obviously a luddite. I smoosh gooey stuff around with a stick for a living.

Ali


----------



## jross

I worked for 15 years or so as an electronics technician, then as an electrical engineer for another 15 years. I am more or less retired, but I still get jobs to design and build electronic gizmos sometimes. Now I spend my time as a volunteer fireman, volunteer librarian, construction hand, boot-leg electrician, and goat packer. I also do some weird art that sell in local galleries and on etsy.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/DesertDebrisArt

I got into goat packing because I love hiking and back country camping, but carrying a back pack just hurts too much. I live near the village of Glenwood, New Mexico, near the Gila National Forest. My wife and I, and some friends nearby, do a lot of hiking and exploring. My goats are Pinto, Moose, and Apache. They are Saanen and Oberhasli. Big wonderful guys, and I sure love them.

I am really glad the Rex set this forum up. It's great to be a part of such a wonderful community of goat and outdoor loving people.


----------



## Bob Jones

After 9 years in the Coast Guard as a shipboard engineer and Naval Architect/Marine Engineer, I became a bi-vocational missionary/pastor. So I have worked odd jobs and professions to pay the bills.

architect, surveyor, graphic artist, publisher, high school teacher, dock worker, maintenance mechanic, auto mechanic, automation engineer, software engineer, support manager, purchasing manager, IT manager, QA manager, facilities manager, managing editor, hotel ownership transfer manager, requirements manager.

I am currently managing a business that the company I work for acquired which involves managed wireless communications solutions. When I get it going so that someone else can run it, I'll do something else.

So I'm just a guy who can't hold down a decent job ;-)


----------



## ali pearson

sounds like you manage!

Ali


----------



## AACmama

This is a fun thread--I'd never seen it before either, but it's neat to know a bit more about the names we read. Sounds like a lot of law enforcement pros...we're in safe hands here!

I'm a special ed teacher, opting to stay home on our family farm. Our oldest daughter has significant physical disabilities, which is what brought us to goats. We're working at getting our goats trained for carting, as that will be our girl's method for getting around the pasture. Once upon a time, we were avid backpackers and would have loved to pursue packing with goats...but circumstances change. That's okay. Our new direction is a delightful one!

Rose-Marie


----------



## laughinggoat

I am an art teacher and a student, updating my skills with the computer so I can "retire" to freelance website design and graphic arts work. I show and sell my acrylic fine art paintings and fibre art pieces and, in my spare time, manage the family tree farm.


----------



## McDanAx

After chasing a dream playing in the Minor Leagues for 11 seasons I had to retire after 2 shoulder surgeries. I played for the Royals, Mariners, White Sox, Braves, and Astros. Saying I've been around the country is an understatement. I played in over 40 states and 2 Canadian providences. So if nothing else I got to see our beautiful country, and make great friends every where.
I currently am working for the family landclearing business. We have forestry mulchers in central Texas.


----------



## carlz

Hi Everybody,

I'm new to the goat world and just joined this site yesterday. 
We have a Nubian doe, bought to milk and make soaps. lotions and cheeses. She's pregant and will kid in May. We also have a Toggenburg/ feinter cross that's a month old (living in the house with us for the time being).

My wife and I are both with FedEx in Memphis. I'm a project engineer(28 years here), primarily responsible for the gate assignments of our fleet of jets for all of the sorts here at the World Hub. Prior to this position I was a Senior Manager in the Hub, and before that with UPS in NY and Germany.My wife has 25 years with FedEx and is currently the manager for Jumpseat Administration here.

We live on a small horse (now goats, too) farm about 30 miles east of Memphis. We built a log home 5 years ago, and will NEVER live in anything else. 

My wife rides dressage competitively, currently training a 3 year old Oldenburg. 

Since I love to hunt and fish, I thought pack goats would be a great thing to do with them, especially on my occasional trip out west, which I plan on doing more after my son graduates college next year and goes into the Marine Corps.

Glad to meet you all, and look forward to learning more about goats and packing with them.

Carl


----------



## Rockytopsis

Just found this thread, thanks Carlz for bringing it up, by the way when I put your area in the map area to see what part of Tennessee you were in I did not have my glasses on and just some how or other read Nashville instead of Memphis????

Any way I am a retired sewing factory worker and DH is retired Navy. Wish I were younger so I could really get into Goat Packing, for right now it is just something I am doing with 4H to try to show that goats do more than eat tin cans. I have one goat that will carry a light pack I made from a pair of blue jeans and he also pulls a wagon in parades. I have 20 does due to kid next month and my darling is Sarah a PB Nubian raised in the house. My others are Alpine, Alpine/Boer and Boer/Nubian crosses. My buck is FB Kiko.

We raise mostly for meat and dairy is for our own use. My next favorite thing is playing in the dirt aka vegetable garden.

Nancy


----------



## CASDOG1

I'm a dog trainer & behavioral consultant. I mostly teach group classes for companion dogs, but also do seminars on kid & dog safety as well seminars on backpacking with dogs (including trail manners like NOT allowing your dog to run up to other trail users!). I do private & in-home behavior modification for problem behaviors like aggression & anxiety & I teach beginner conformation handling for the show ring. I'm currently working on developing a board and train program for livestock guardian dogs, which I also breed.


----------



## joecool911

I have a landscape company. Been in the landscape industry for 30 years. I am on my local school board and am active in a local bible centered church. But hunting is my passion. Goats are an extension of hunting.


----------



## Bob Jones

Well... I got cut back to 50% while others were laid off. So I was offered a job as a systems engineer in data security. I start on the 11th.

I thought I would share some interview answers that might help in your next job search:

How long have you worked at ...
Ever since the owner caught me sleeping in the warehouse.

Are you currently writing code every day?
Yes. I am the sole programmer working on a custom ERP system.
How would you tell a programmer that he writes lousy code?
Right now I just <slaps own face>. Are your programmers amenable to that?

If we hire you for this position but need you somewhere else, how would you respond?
My other job is as a goatherd... I'll do anything.

Where do you see your career in five years?
You've seen my resume. I've never had a career. I'm not sure I will begin worrying about it now. In five years I will have replaced myself with automation, processes and training. If you're not happy to get rid of me, I'll be happy to leave.

How would you go about learning our security processes?
I don't have to learn anything. I just hand him <the supervisor> an envelope with pictures of his wife and kids and I know everything he does.

How would you approach learning your new job?
I would assume that I don't know anything, and as I learn it, I would document it because I am sure to forget it over the weekend.

What's with the mustache?
It's a security feature. You can't read my lips from across the room.

Are you attached to your long hair?
It's barely attached to me.

After viewing a picture of Glenda from the Wizard of Oz in the interview room...
I know I haven't got a chance seeing the picture of your IT guy of the week. Not only can he perform magic, but he looks great in ruby slippers.

You will be starting the job and be qualified for four weeks of vacation per year.
Great! I'd like to take those right away.

We'd be embarrassed to pay you what you are asking.
Then we're even. I am embarrassed to ask for it.
We'll have to pay you more.
I'll have to reconsider your offer.


----------



## Taffy

We farm 350 acres of hay - mostly orchard grass but also some grass/alfalfa and alfalfa. We also raise coturnix quail commercially as animal food - about 500,000 a year. I just retired from the farm office January 1st and am loving all the time I can now spend with my goats! I have an Alpine doe due March 13th. My first kidding experience.


----------



## idahonancy

Congratulations Bob, or do you want condolences for the full time work you have just secured?


----------



## SMaxwell

23 years law enforcement, 10 in patrol, 13 as a Detective. Working now in a small town in SW Colorado Mountains. Looking forward to retirement, but still have about 8 or 9 years left (due to poor financial planning). After that, looking to find something that combines fishing, missionary work, hunting, pack goats & dogs.


----------



## Bob Jones

Thanks Nancy. Since I'll be making four times what I currently am, my wife will be able to quit her job. And with all the vacation time, I should be able to take more long weekends than I have ever been able to. 

I did too much in the move to the new house so I was almost a cripple again, I need to start getting out with the goats regularly again. 

Wow... this is the first post where I mentioned my wife and didn't need a disclaimer.


----------



## Bwana Ken

I put in a career as an Army officer before I moved to Washington state where am able to enjoy the outdoor life that I rarely had a chance to experience back when Uncle Sam was sending me to the four-corners of the Earth.

Now I am an administrator for a large university and am lucky enough to be married to a woman who shares my love of the outdoors -- and packgoats!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Hey Taffy, ill be in the mark for a grass / alfalfa mix this coming spring. As close to 50 /50 as possible. Just a ton or two. Going to need to ween the boys off of the straight alfalfa. So keep me in mind  Will email or call in the spring


----------



## Nanno

SMaxwell, what small town in the mountains of SW Colorado are you working in?? I grew up in Lake City, so them's my stompin' grounds!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Am a Goat Farmer of course  But I do HVAC (new heating and air installation) on the side.


----------



## SMaxwell

Nanno said:


> SMaxwell, what small town in the mountains of SW Colorado are you working in?? I grew up in Lake City, so them's my stompin' grounds!


In Pagosa Springs, about an hour east of Durango. When I was a kid we used to hunt around Lake City, long ago. Wish I would have had pack goats then! I have heard Rye is nice. My sister in law lives in CO Springs and we go see them often, you guys far from CO Springs?


----------



## Nanny K

This is a fun thread.

Currently I am a university student,eager to graduate so my husband and I can gain more work opportunities to save up for our future farm.  

I am attending school for a B.A. "Art Studies" and am hoping that it will prove lucrative for a small online business later on in life as a side job thing. ...So hey, if anyone wants a random muppet styled puppet, a hand made plush toy, a painting, simple illustration, digital art or whatever, send me a PM. *^_^* 

...((don't use my avatar as an exaple though, that was a super super rushed image on the simple "paint" program and is far from my best work.))


----------



## Nanno

SMaxwell said:


> In Pagosa Springs, about an hour east of Durango. When I was a kid we used to hunt around Lake City, long ago. Wish I would have had pack goats then! I have heard Rye is nice. My sister in law lives in CO Springs and we go see them often, you guys far from CO Springs?


Yeah, I know Pagosa Springs. That's the "big city" compared to Lake City.  I love the beautiful area north of Pagosa Springs, but I feel bad for the folks just over the Hinsdale County line who have to drive almost 4 hours to Lake City if they need to visit the DMV or do jury duty.

Rye is also very beautiful. We're a little over an hour south of Springs. If you're ever in the area give us a shout. Maybe we could meet up!


----------



## fivemoremiles

I have a small ranch of 300 acres that i raise 300 sheep 30 goats 5 guard dogs 6 horses 200 chickens 10 turkeys
In the summer the sheep are farmed out on a large weed eating project and i work the ranch store 
from our farm store we sell chicks, eggs, goat milk soap, lamb meat , whole chicken and turkey, organic chick starter, chick grower and layer feeds coloring books, custom coffee cups and tee shirts. during lambing i give free farm tours last year during the 30 days of lambing i had 1500 people attend the tours.
I am looking in to adding Rabbit meet and selling raw dog food in the store.

And in my spare time i own and manage a 103 space trailer court.


----------



## Bob Jones

Would you like some 16 (estimated) pound rabbits?

I have Flemish giants. If you cross them you may even get another genetic bump.

Since they can carry 1/4 of their weight, they each can carry 4 pounds on the trail when properly saddled ;-)

I'm in Salt Lake. I have them basically so that people can start their own herds in case of emergency. So I'll give them away with the understanding that you'd be willing to give one or two back from your herd to keep my herd going if I need some.

I'll have to go weigh them someday so I have an actual weight.

I have three to give away right now... only problem is I haven't learned how to sex them yet. When I got them the female had an F tattooed in her ear and the male had an M. For some reason their offspring did not have such markings.

I'll plan to have another litter in the spring. Last litter there were nine. A giant rabbit reaches an 'edible' size of 5 pounds in just a few months, but if you have them in production, you'd want to figure out the optimum size for harvest based on feed costs and price you can get. 

I have found that people find rabbit more palatable if they are de-boned. Something bothers a lot of people if they are unfamiliar with the shape of what they eat. I still can't bring myself to eat Jello in the shape of a dome. I'm not sure what body part it is when it has pieces of fruit suspended in the gelatinous green mass. It appears to be the stomach contents of Sigourney Weaver's alien love child. Food shouldn't be green unless it is leafy. 

It is particularly disturbing if it has marshmallows in it. I don't even want to know what a marsh mallow is. It sound like a euphemism for something gross. Consider the 'cow paddy'. A cow paddy should be a hamburger like a salmon paddy is a burger made from salmon, but it isn't. A mountain oyster should be the freshwater mollusk equivalent of the thing that produces pearls... but it is really a different variation of the family jewels. I am reluctant to eat beef jerky for fear it may be a euphemism for something made from a bovine with mad cow disease.

Nevertheless I will breed my giants for those who would like their progeny. Someday I have to figure out how to sex them other than by putting them in an arena and watching how they fight or play. I can figure it out when I am preparing them for the Styrofoam platter, but by then it is a little late to breed them. 

I should start a thread on a rabbit husbandry board somewhere entitled The City Slicker's Guide to Raising Rabbits, but they don't permit you to marry rabbits in Utah.... yet.


----------

